# Double Garage Build



## In a state (Mar 20, 2006)

I've been a bit of a lurker lately, mainly getting ideas for my garage from some of the brilliant ideas I've see on here. Hopefully I can do my garage justice.

I recently moved into a new build and the brief was to build a double garage that could take my van (T5) + 1 car and still have room for the rest of my stuff.

Planning was already granted for a 5.84x5.84m double but I wanted a little more. So a friend drew me some plans for an approx 7.7x7.7m double with a high door.

It was origianlly planned as a timber frame but after getting some sky high quotes from local builders, I decided that I would build it from block and frame it out at a later date if needed. The plan at the moment is to paint the block walls inside and see how that pans out.

It started a while ago and the roof is now on, I'll have more photos as we go but as it's dark when I get home most nights...it's hard to get a picture of the progress.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Looking great. 
Ye', I'm not jealous at all. Not one bit Nope. Not me.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

looks like a good start there and plenty of space too :thumb:


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks like it's going to be a really good space.
Did the house come with no garage at all?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

What svended said x 2 :thumb:


----------



## In a state (Mar 20, 2006)

It only came with planning for a 5.84x5.84 standard double...but the space in the garden could take more, so I said I'd do my own.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

starting to take shape


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks good.


----------



## Rock Lobster (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks like a very nice size garage, I'm hoping to do something similar so I'll be watching with interest!


----------



## Daz. (Jul 26, 2012)

Wish my double was a bit bigger!


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Daz. said:


> Wish my double was a bit bigger!


Wish my single one was :lol:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a good size of double.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Love a good garage build. Keep the photos coming. looks great so far, have you decided on cabinets, floor finish etc.


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Not envious... Honest :lol:.... That's a great sized garage :thumb:... Looking forward to seeing the updates :thumb:


----------



## Doona (Nov 14, 2015)

Looks fantastic, looking forward to the build


----------



## In a state (Mar 20, 2006)

Manage to get a little work done today. Roof's finished, just the eves etc. to tidy up and then the roughcasting is next. Rear door has been fitted but the garage door is a special order and could be a while.

Floored the loft space today, 7.5m x 2.5m and about 1.5m in height. Good use of the roof space and should be amble storage room for my needs.

Only thing left you do is the noggins to add. bit more strength to the floor.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Jealous? Nah. Well OK......yea


----------



## Palmer02 (Jul 7, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks amazing, love the loft space.

Carl


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

Love it.:thumb:


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

Jealous? me? yes very.


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

top job looks great


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

That's bigger than my house! Ha, love it. Looking forward to seeing it finished, a cracking effort.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

All the potential is there for an immense man cave! Well done.


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Garage is great & that loft space is great :thumb:


----------



## In a state (Mar 20, 2006)

Finally my garage door has arrived! I'll get some updated images soon.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

The upstairs is bigger than my garage lol. It'll be a super place.


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Sweet! Will look forward to more progress shots.


----------



## In a state (Mar 20, 2006)

Roughcasting finished today, door on tomorrow. Place is a mess as you can see.


----------



## In a state (Mar 20, 2006)

Updates...

Builder was taking his time so I held back a little bit of money from what he was due and things seem to start happening. Site's been tidied, electrics fitted, drain dug and finally today the garage door was fitted.

Work still do do include a general tidy up of the brick work around the founds, fence on roadside refitted, eaves that are not level levelled, downpipes completed and the threshold sorted.

At least it's secure and I can start moving stuff in and get it painted inside.

Pano of the inside...










Inside of door










Low profile Garador 10 opener










Another angle










Light in loft space...more electrics to add in time, just 2 strips and a single build up top. More LED panels to be sourced.










Was getting dark when the door was finished today.










Another angle from outside.


----------



## In a state (Mar 20, 2006)

Photos added


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks like an awesome garage. 

By what i can see so far its going to be great inside too


----------



## In a state (Mar 20, 2006)

Moving in day....all my stuff has been in storage for around 2 years!!


----------



## THQuattro (Jun 13, 2014)

Very nice mate, not much room for the cars now.


----------



## In a state (Mar 20, 2006)

There will be after a few late nights and weekends.


----------



## In a state (Mar 20, 2006)

Sorry for the lack of Updates but been very busy...however garage is coming on and had a wee test fit the other day....










Seems to fit ;>


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

loving the garage mate :doublesho:argie:


----------



## Sean15 (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm sure if it didn't go in you could have lowered the Transporter a few inches lol.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

haha sorry family but everyone needs to sit in the van when I put it in or take it out the garage


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

vsideboy said:


> haha sorry family but everyone needs to sit in the van when I put it in or take it out the garage


Good luck with how you explain that concept to the wife... 😨

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## In a state (Mar 20, 2006)

Sean15 said:


> I'm sure if it didn't go in you could have lowered the Transporter a few inches lol.


Already at -40mm...


----------

